# FREE fancy guppies



## Kitah (Feb 7, 2009)

Heya guys, I have a 2ft tank with some fancy guppies that need a new home ASAP! I'm not asking anything for them, and you'll have to come collect them (I'm located in Bahrs Scrub, QLD 4207, which is south brisbane) OR I could deliver them locally if you pay petrol costs. 

I am also offering these on another forum, just need a home for them ASAP as I'm moving my two male bettas into the tank (adding a divider) and taking them to townsville. Must be gone by the 15th at the extreme latest.

Heres some pics... I'm not sure on guppy colours.. but some males are blue silver and black, others are red and dark blue, some are more orangey in colour. There are a couple of large females . In total theres about 20 or so guppies

Sorry for the bad pictures, theyre too quick!


----------

